# Group Distribution Juice



## ShaneW

Hi guys

I've been contemplating this idea for a while and decided see what you think.

There are so many overseas brands that I would love to sample. Things like heathers, alien vision(bobas bounty), mt baker, vapetrik(rip trippers), etc. The problem is that it is not economical to import samples or even 10ml-30ml. If you purchase say 50ml -100ml of more than 1 or 2 juices, it then becomes more viable.

So this is the plan...
I will purchase some juices each month in the most economical form like 100ml.
I will post what I have available for distribution AT COST. The cost would be inclusive of my total cost i.e.. juice, shipping, customs, packaging.
You could choose say 10ml or even 5ml of the juice you want to try. I will decant the bigger bottle into the smaller one and send to you with the postage of your choice.
This is not a group buy where the buyer runs the risk, I will take all risk and only take orders once all costs have been finalised and i have the juice.
I will have to standardise on nic and VG/PG ratios. My idea is 12mg 70/30.
I will target juices that come in at the R40-R90 per 10ml Mark.
I'm am not doing this to profit in any way but to allow us to and sample a few of the bigger names at economical prices.

Please give me your thoughts

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Al3x

great idea, inform me when you decide on your first batch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

ShaneW said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I've been contemplating this idea for a while and decided see what you think.
> 
> There are so many overseas brands that I would love to sample. Things like heathers, alien vision(bobas bounty), mt baker, vapetrik(rip trippers), etc. The problem is that it is not economical to import samples or even 10ml-30ml. If you purchase say 50ml -100ml of more than 1 or 2 juices, it then becomes more viable.
> 
> So this is the plan...
> I will purchase some juices each month in the most economical form like 100ml.
> I will post what I have available for distribution AT COST. The cost would be inclusive of my total cost i.e.. juice, shipping, customs, packaging.
> You could choose say 10ml or even 5ml of the juice you want to try. I will decant the bigger bottle into the smaller one and send to you with the postage of your choice.
> This is not a group buy where the buyer runs the risk, I will take all risk and only take orders once all costs have been finalised and i have the juice.
> I will have to standardise on nic and VG/PG ratios. My idea is 12mg 70/30.
> I will target juices that come in at the R40-R90 per 10ml Mark.
> I'm am not doing this to profit in any way but to allow us to and sample a few of the bigger names at economical prices.
> 
> Please give me your thoughts


That is an awesome idea @ShaneW ! I will definately supporting this!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

From a forum perspective this is doable, @ShaneW , but you have to comply with both conditions, i.e. not for profit and transparent. The former you have stated as the intention. For the latter you will have to open a group buy thread for each batch imported. Details of all costs, with supporting documents, arriving at a per unit price must be attached.
Personally I think you run a considerable risk of being out of pocket doing it this way.
Good luck on this juice journey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

you have my support .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW

Matthee said:


> From a forum perspective this is doable, @ShaneW , but you have to comply with both conditions, i.e. not for profit and transparent. The former you have stated as the intention. For the latter you will have to open a group buy thread for each batch imported. Details of all costs, with supporting documents, arriving at a per unit price must be attached.
> Personally I think you run a considerable risk of being out of pocket doing it this way.
> Good luck on this juice journey.



Thanks @Matthee this will be completely transparent at all times. All documents will be available for inspection.
I understand that I will be out of pocket but the idea would be to collect some of the monies back to fund the next exercise. It's not going to be a purchase every week but probably once a month.
I really don't mind this as I will finally be testing juices on my wish list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

ShaneW said:


> Thanks @Matthee this will be completely transparent at all times. All documents will be available for inspection.
> I understand that I will be out of pocket but the idea would be to collect some of the monies back to fund the next exercise. It's not going to be a purchase every week but probably once a month.
> I really don't mind this as I will finally be testing juices on my wish list.


Great, looking forward to see your first selection.


----------



## RevnLucky7

I'd like to partake if I may. However, some but not many of the really good stuff does not come in 100ml bottles. So I'm curious what you have your eye on to start with?


----------



## ShaneW

RevnLucky7 said:


> I'd like to partake if I may. However, some but not many of the really good stuff does not come in 100ml bottles. So I'm curious what you have your eye on to start with?



Thanks @RevnLucky7 your buy in on this is important as I could use some experience.
My idea is not to target the exotics but more of the common oversees juices like HHV and nicoticket. Basically anything that has a good rep, is customs friendly and it's viable price wise.


----------



## ShaneW

Matthee said:


> Great, looking forward to see your first selection.



I'm thinking HHV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

ShaneW said:


> Thanks @RevnLucky7 your buy in on this is important as I could use some experience.
> My idea is not to target the exotics but more of the common oversees juices like HHV and nicoticket. Basically anything that has a good rep, is customs friendly and it's viable price wise.



Hmm call me paranoid, but I feel like I'm being watched, so there won't be much input from me on what to get as there are very few exotics that are worth spending your hard earned money on, and I'm keeping those locked away in my secret little black box until I can stock them 

However... I know what NOT to get. So I can definitely help you out there. 
I also think that it would be fun to see what you can find. Maybe you find something really nice I have not yet tried, so I'm in it for the ride!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

ShaneW said:


> Thanks @RevnLucky7 your buy in on this is important as I could use some experience.
> My idea is not to target the exotics but more of the common oversees juices like HHV and nicoticket. Basically anything that has a good rep, is customs friendly and it's viable price wise.


HHV tobaccos are awesome. Most popular around here are Heavenly Tobacco (more sweet) and Huntsman (to the dryer side). Have tried a few of their non-tabacco, the best of those for me were Atomic Grasshopper (mint crisp - I had a mild menthol shot added) and White Lie (pear and coconut).
All Nicoticket juices are awesome, with Frenilla being the most awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

you have my support @ShaneW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

Can someone help with a very rough calc on the shipping & customs charges on say 4 x 100ml from HHV. invoice would be about $160


----------



## ShaneW

The idea would be to do a poll on the juice selection once a supplier is decided upon. Then depending on my budget, order what is wanted most.
I'm looking at budgeting between R1000 and R2000 per order.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good luck with getting HHV's... I ordered on the 10th of April and still no sign of it.


----------



## ShaneW

The other thing is I am only prepared to bring in juices that i might like. Given that I'm the one that would be stuck with it if no-one else wants. Unless of course there are undertakings beforehand.


----------



## ShaneW

Rob Fisher said:


> Good luck with getting HHV's... I ordered on the 10th of April and still no sign of it.



Not cool ! Any idea where it is?


----------



## Rob Fisher

ShaneW said:


> Not cool ! Any idea where it is?



I have no idea where it is... I queried them and they said just wait... the tracking doesn't work either!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I have no idea where it is... I queried them and they said just wait... the tracking doesn't work either!


HHV tracking only until it leaves the USA. My last order shipped 14 April and arrived 22 May. Before that it took around 16 days. Unclear where the hiccups are. Nicoticket still quite fast.


----------



## capetocuba

ShaneW said:


> Can someone help with a very rough calc on the shipping & customs charges on say 4 x 100ml from HHV. invoice would be about $160


I brought in 4 x 100ml Heathers and was charged VAT @ 14% plus R19.00. So VAT is charged on the exchange rate on the day of purchase. They state on their invoice contents as aroma oils.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW

capetocuba said:


> I brought in 4 x 100ml Heathers and was charged VAT @ 14% plus R19.00. So VAT is charged on the exchange rate on the day of purchase. They state on their invoice contents as aroma oils.



Can you remember how much shipping cost?


----------



## capetocuba

ShaneW said:


> Can you remember how much shipping cost?


Was US$ 10.00 @ShaneW

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

ShaneW said:


> Can someone help with a very rough calc on the shipping & customs charges on say 4 x 100ml from HHV. invoice would be about $160



Dammit, I just did a post and the forum didn't respond.

Anyway, my calculations came down to a total of R2300. I'm not sure on that last post as you will have to pay Tax. Customs will invoice you for it depending what they deem the value of the parcel is. 

You're still looking at R6 a mil.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW

Ok well there seems to be enough interest, I will start working on this when i get home this evening.

Thanks for everybody's input and interest... much appreciated!

I'm am going to be relying on plenty input for ideas like PET bottle purchase and couriers, etc


----------



## ShaneW

RevnLucky7 said:


> Dammit, I just did a post and the forum didn't respond.
> 
> Anyway, my calculations came down to a total of R2300. I'm not sure on that last post as you will have to pay Tax. Customs will invoice you for it depending what they deem the value of the parcel is.
> 
> You're still looking at R6 a mil.



Awesome that seems feasible. Add the price of the PET bottle and we looking about R65 for 10ml.


----------



## crack2483

I'll have to pop around to taste test again . Great initiative though. Wouldn't mind trying this bobas bounty everyone keeps harping on about.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

ShaneW said:


> Awesome that seems feasible. Add the price of the PET bottle and we looking about R65 for 10ml.



I also gave you a worst case scenario.


----------



## ShaneW

crack2483 said:


> I'll have to pop around to taste test again . Great initiative though. Wouldn't mind trying this bobas bounty everyone keeps harping on about.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



You're the only lucky one that doesn't have to pay postage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

RevnLucky7 said:


> I also gave you a worst case scenario.



Please could you give me your formula for calculating this, even if it's by PM


----------



## RevnLucky7

(Cost price in USD x banks conversion rate) + 10% Duty (might be avoided/could be more) + 14% tax on that total + shipping in USD x banks conversion rate

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RezaD

Like your idea Shane.....alternatively you could do what many on this forum have done i.e people grouping by geographical location putting together an order and splitting the shipping cost. A lot less PT........

Thus far I have avoided it simply because what if you find that juice or juices that really stands heads and shoulders above anything else you have tried but it is not economically feasible to make your ADVs? You would have to buy big batches to make it feasible from a shipping perpective. The cash outlay would be big in that particular month and you still run the risk of it being confiscated.

That is why I have gone the DIY route - once I have made a big enough variety of my own ADVs' I will start buying that as "occassional treats".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

ShaneW said:


> You're the only lucky one that doesn't have to pay postage



For once 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

RezaD said:


> Like your idea Shane.....alternatively you could do what many on this forum have done i.e people grouping by geographical location putting together an order and splitting the shipping cost. A lot less PT........
> 
> Thus far I have avoided it simply because what if you find that juice or juices that really stands heads and shoulders above anything else you have tried but it is not economically feasible to make your ADVs? You would have to buy big batches to make it feasible from a shipping perpective. The cash outlay would be big in that particular month and you still run the risk of it being confiscated.
> 
> That is why I have gone the DIY route - once I have made a big enough variety of my own ADVs' I will start buying that as "occassional treats".


And that is why I love a vendor like SubOhmVapor where one can be assured of great quality juices at prices one cannot import for and cutting out the hassle of importing. My own DIY efforts were an epic fail compared to such juices.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ET

good luck on this, sounds like an awesome idea


----------



## RezaD

Matthee said:


> And that is why I love a vendor like SubOhmVapor where one can be assured of great quality juices at prices one cannot import for and cutting out the hassle of importing. My own DIY efforts were an epic fail compared to such juices.



Yes that is the idea.....once my DIY is where I want it to be I can find those "special treats" from SunOhmVapor.... I still want to give HHV and Nicoticket a go as well.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

I've switched to flavorless juice as my adv, with a small dash VM MI. This is what is now allowing me to splash out on different juices. I keep the flavours for a drip every 2nd or 3rd night and every 5th or 6th tank.

I'm actually enjoying the flavorless more than any other juice I've tried as an adv... strange I know. But it's now costing me peanuts for my adv.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Great idea.
I'd be intestested in some HHV Huntsman and Boba's if you do go ahead with this


----------



## devdev

ShaneW said:


> I've switched to flavorless juice as my adv, with a small dash VM MI. This is what is now allowing me to splash out on different juices. I keep the flavours for a drip every 2nd or 3rd night and every 5th or 6th tank.
> 
> I'm actually enjoying the flavorless more than any other juice I've tried as an adv... strange I know. But it's now costing me peanuts for my adv.



I have long been a big fan of diluting any juice that qualifies for ADV. If used all day the flavour doesnt become overbearing, and you are not burning through good juice when you sit and vape mindlessly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just for the record my HHV order placed on the 10th of April 2104 arrived today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Just for the record my HHV order placed on the 10th of April 2104 arrived today!


I wonder if they have not changed their shipping. I used to pay around $18.00 for shipping, but the last order was just $8.00 and someone else also said just that for a large order. Maybe they are now using a slower, but cheaper option.


----------



## Chop007

That is a brilliant idea, I will most certainly purchase from you. I am always interested in different flavors from different countries. You should see my coffee beans collection. 

Now I find I am craving juices from all over. Time to get an eccentric collection on the go. Most definitely I will purchase your samples at whatever price is economical for you after import. Thanks a lot, this will add to the mystique of vaping in a superb way.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW

Some of the sites I'm having a look at ship to the UK but not here... my sister stays in Scotland.

I'm sure she would willing to relay for us. The question is... what would be the best shipping option from the UK to here? And how would that work in terms of customs.

If she had to remove the labels and Mark it as flavoring, would this work?

She does usually come home for Xmas but that's too far away. But when she does come over, her bags are not going to be light


----------



## Chop007

I am always one for doing things the legitimate way but considering the greedy corrupt rules trying to regulate our innocent passion for vaping, there is another way that is legal and has worked for many. 

You get fragrance oils that you burn in a glass with water and a candle beneath it. I have also tried this with our ecig juice and it works great, the fragrance is divine. Anyways, just label it fragrance oils/incense oils and all should be mellow. She can also send it as a gift. I have not yet tried this but considering the disorganized character of customs you should be mellow. Just only do it once in a blue moon otherwise they catch on.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba

Chop007 said:


> I am always one for doing things the legitimate way but considering the greedy corrupt rules trying to regulate our innocent passion for vaping, there is another way that is legal and has worked for many.
> 
> You get fragrance oils that you burn in a glass with water and a candle beneath it. I have also tried this with our ecig juice and it works great, the fragrance is divine. Anyways, just label it fragrance oils/incense oils and all should be mellow. She can also send it as a gift. I have not yet tried this but considering the disorganized character of customs you should be mellow. Just only do it once in a blue moon otherwise they catch on.


I ask them that listen to label as aroma oil, worked so far. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ET

get someone who's a dab hand at graphic designing to print up a fake scottish company label that does aromatherapy oils, print them out over here, all nice in colour with address and stuff, stick in envelope and post to scotland. she can then put those labels on the stuff she sends here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba

RevnLucky7 said:


> Dammit, I just did a post and the forum didn't respond.
> 
> Anyway, my calculations came down to a total of R2300. I'm not sure on that last post as you will have to pay Tax. Customs will invoice you for it depending what they deem the value of the parcel is.
> 
> You're still looking at R6 a mil.


My b


Matthee said:


> I wonder if they have not changed their shipping. I used to pay around $18.00 for shipping, but the last order was just $8.00 and someone else also said just that for a large order. Maybe they are now using a slower, but cheaper option.


I was charged $10.00 on last order for 4 x 100ml @Rob Fisher


----------



## ShaneW

Great ideas, thanks guys. What courier would you recommend. We've had issues in the past using stand mail... only 1 out of 3 letters that she sent arrived here. My guess is it was lost on this side as royal mail seems very jacked


----------



## RevnLucky7

capetocuba said:


> My b
> 
> I was charged $10.00 on last order for 4 x 100ml @Rob Fisher



Yeah I did a fake order, shipping was $10.00


----------



## johan

ShaneW said:


> Great ideas, thanks guys. What courier would you recommend. We've had issues in the past using stand mail... only 1 out of 3 letters that she sent arrived here. My guess is it was lost on this side as royal mail seems very jacked



TNT is well organized in N-parts of the UK (just need to pack very securely and mark clearly "Fragile"). Open up an account locally with TNT and your sister just needs to fill in your account no. on the waybill.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## devdev

denizenx said:


> get someone who's a dab hand at graphic designing to print up a fake scottish company label that does aromatherapy oils, print them out over here, all nice in colour with address and stuff, stick in envelope and post to scotland. she can then put those labels on the stuff she sends here



Also known as misrepresentation, which leads rapidly towards fraud.

Would rather not go to that extent. You can get into serious trouble creating fictitious packaging to dupe customs


----------



## ShaneW

Good point dev. 

If they found it to be e juice, would it be confiscated or just taxed heavily?


----------



## devdev

ShaneW said:


> Good point dev.
> 
> If they found it to be e juice, would it be confiscated or just taxed heavily?



It would probably be more of the fact that it was considered to be a criminal offence to try and pass one thing off for another, especially if you made it look like it was from a Company that didnt exist. They could try and throw the medicine controls act at you (unlawful possession, distribution or importation of nicotine) and also have a crack at you for import duty evasion.

Rather play it above board, and then plead ignorance, it will have much lighter consequences than intentionally trying to thwart and deceive customs. Maybe @Matthee could offer his perspective?


----------



## ShaneW

What is everyone else declaring it as when importing?

It seems nicoticket declare it as 'flavoring'

What would happen if you declare it as nicotine liquid?


----------



## devdev

ShaneW said:


> What is everyone else declaring it as when importing?
> 
> It seems nicoticket declare it as 'flavoring'
> 
> What would happen if you declare it as nicotine liquid?



Generally the nicer vendors declare it as flavouring. Other vendors ignore requests for customs friendly packaging.

Zamplebox declare it as 'essential oils' and I have had 3 arrive without anyone batting an eyelid.

I think 'e liquid' 'nicotine' or 'electronic cigarette' will be a problem


----------



## ShaneW

devdev said:


> Generally the nicer vendors declare it as flavouring. Other vendors ignore requests for customs friendly packaging.
> 
> Zamplebox declare it as 'essential oils' and I have had 3 arrive without anyone batting an eyelid.
> 
> I think 'e liquid' 'nicotine' or 'electronic cigarette' will be a problem



If they decide to open it wouldn't there be problems though? Doesn't zamplebox leave the labels in tact which indicates the Nic content.

Customs will eventually catch on. Surely someone is gonna wonder why there is suddenly a huge increase in essential oil imports.


----------



## devdev

Yes they do leave the Labels in tact. Check the Zamplebox thread, and my posts in past week or so on the Vape Mail thread. You can see exactly how it arrives. Honestly I think a blindman from the stone age would be able to determine that the box contained something other than essential oils. It's a bright green box with comments about vaping on the outside....

I don't know if customs will pick up on a huge increase in essential oils. I think the slight increase in eliquid being brought in wont even feature as a blip on the radar at current. There simply arent enough items coming in to detect a trend


----------



## ShaneW

Cool. Thanks for the info dev

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Yes, the bottom line is you will always run a risk importing e-juices. And if they throw the book at you, you will be in serious trouble. That why I am so grateful that some local vendors are now importing and stocking some really good juices.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Snape of Vape

devdev said:


> Yes they do leave the Labels in tact. Check the Zamplebox thread, and my posts in past week or so on the Vape Mail thread. You can see exactly how it arrives. Honestly I think a blindman from the stone age would be able to determine that the box contained something other than essential oils. It's a bright green box with comments about vaping on the outside....
> 
> I don't know if customs will pick up on a huge increase in essential oils. I think the slight increase in eliquid being brought in wont even feature as a blip on the radar at current. There simply arent enough items coming in to detect a trend



Yours was green? My box was white... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

Snape of Vape said:


> Yours was green? My box was white...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk



White may be the custom boxes. I am still on standard gold offering...

@ShaneW check these pics. Not hard to work out what is inside from the packaging










??


----------



## ShaneW

devdev said:


> White may be the custom boxes. I am still on standard gold offering...
> 
> @ShaneW check these pics. Not hard to work out what is inside from the packaging
> 
> View attachment 5679
> 
> View attachment 5681
> 
> 
> View attachment 5682
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680
> ??



Hahaha. And you were only charged the VAT, no surcharge?


----------



## devdev

ShaneW said:


> Hahaha. And you were only charged the VAT, no surcharge?


Think I paid about R75, so that would workout to be only VAT this time.

Paid a little more for one of them, so don't know how they worked that out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

@devdev I ordered the normal gold box as well. Saw some other people also posting pics of white boxes. 

I paid I think R44? Or somewhere around there only. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

Snape of Vape said:


> @devdev I ordered the normal gold box as well. Saw some other people also posting pics of white boxes.
> 
> I paid I think R44? Or somewhere around there only.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk



My box does say on it that i was an early member - possible because I signed up before it went public I am 'special' which doesnt make sense if we both paid $45 for it


----------



## Snape of Vape

devdev said:


> My box does say on it that i was an early member - possible because I signed up before it went public I am 'special' which doesnt make sense if we both paid $45 for it



No idea, I'll try and find my box in the bin, maybe there is something on there. Or maybe they just ran out of green boxes 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------

